# Mulemann Pigeons



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

I was offered some Mulemann Pigeons here locally by some one not in the club i am going to join. Does anyone know anything about this type of pigeon what characteristics do they have? What should I look for when selecting some pigeons.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Did you mean Meuleman pigeons? Here are a couple of links:

http://www.pigeonusa.com/Loft_Info/loft_info.html

http://members.aol.com/flyinloft/meulemans.html

http://www.rossiloft.com/sales.htm

I'm not a breeder/racer of pigeons, so in this respect I can only offer some
things to look for in terms of overall health, but you should hold the bird in 
your hands to see how it feels, look in the mouth to make sure it is pink and
clear of abnormal growths/colorations/odors, check the chest muscles for
development and the keel to make sure that it is not 'sharp' to the feel. Look
at the condition of the feathers, the cere should be white on an adult.

Others will be along to with more information to help.

fp


----------



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

Young Bird said:


> I was offered some Mulemann Pigeons here locally by some one not in the club i am going to join. Does anyone know anything about this type of pigeon what characteristics do they have? What should I look for when selecting some pigeons.


Meuleman pigeons known as short to middle distant pigeons.Some have recessive red in color beautiful pigeons.
i am lucky enough to have NSC 01 87 Meuleman(recessive red gene) full brother to 97 Damon Raze of mysteryloft foundation cock.And Damon Raze's pigeon are Meuleman base.Check out his Meuleman and race record.
http://www.mysteryloft.com/
Other Meuleman keeper are Horst Hackemer.His Meuleman i think problemly are one of the best Meuleman in the country.
http://www.hackemerlofts.com/
Serge Van Elsackers pigeons also are Meuleman base.
Oak Haven Farms have a few Meuleman .
I also have a few Meuleman breeders myself.Horst Hackemer Meuleman was sold out last year and i think it also sold out this year too.Next year if i am lucky i might got my hand on couple of Horst Meulemans.
.


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

I took the guy up on his offer and picked up a few late hatch YB's they are Meuleman/Sion mix they are some good looking birds. I am going to be putting them strait to sock as i am just starting out and need breeders. hopfully they will produce some quality offspring.


----------



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

Young Bird said:


> I took the guy up on his offer and picked up a few late hatch YB's they are Meuleman/Sion mix they are some good looking birds. I am going to be putting them strait to sock as i am just starting out and need breeders. hopfully they will produce some quality offspring.


I like combinations of Meuleman/Sion since i understand pigeons strains..hope you show there pictures some day..


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Young bird

I raced sions back in the day when I was in Junior high. They are beautiful birds. I met a guy the other day who has some old line sions he uses for longer races. He sent some off to NY where they fly to 500 miles. I would think you will have some middle/long distance birds. You may want to look for some Janssen based or short/middle distance birds to complement what you now have. Many fliers have a few families of birds that fly best at different distances. The Halve Fabre of the Janssen brothers was said to be a Meulmans. The brothers did not get along with Meulman, but it is said that they used others to aquire them birds from each other. You should ask the guy you aquired the birds from, what distance they are best at. 

Randy


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

I also have some janssen pigeons two pair and the Muleman/sion yb I think I have 3 cocks and 2 hens so now I have 9 pigeons total. and as soon as i get my racing loft I will be filling it with pigeons from my uncle and my uncles cousin. My uncles cousin is one of the best in his club and combine which i will be joining and the rest of the flyers are jealous because he is going to be giving me pigeons. the club i will be joining has a few long distance races 400, 500, 480, 385, 600 miles this is old bird, young bird only go to 300miles


----------

